# Transfering occupations



## Doucet3 (8 Jun 2010)

Hi, i was just wondering if I were to join now and be accepted and trained as a Field gunner, in 2-4 years once Mech infantry opens up a little, would it be hard to transfer occupations, seeing as i want to be in mech infantry but its closed for 2 years roughly, I'll join my 2nd choice (arty or armoured) then transfer over, or is that easyer said then done. ? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2010)

Doucet3 said:
			
		

> Hi, i was just wondering if I were to join now and be accepted and trained as a Field gunner, in 2-4 years once Mech infantry opens up a little, would it be hard to transfer occupations, seeing as i want to be in mech infantry but its closed for 2 years roughly, I'll join my 2nd choice (arty or armoured) then transfer over, or is that easyer said then done. ?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know.
But, this may help: "OT/CT Questions and Answers":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,44.0.html


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jun 2010)

Not to mention, I believe all of those trades are closed right now.


----------



## Doucet3 (8 Jun 2010)

Really?, I haven't heard anything about arty or armoured being filled.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2010)

Doucet3 said:
			
		

> Really?, I haven't heard anything about arty or armoured being filled.



 :




			
				Steel Badger said:
			
		

> All Combat arms ( including Artillery of both natures and Cbt Eng ) are closed.



Trades OPEN / Closed ?  

......and dozens of other topics, and posts.


----------



## Doucet3 (8 Jun 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> i just got the link like 10 mins ago and theres 19 pages i cant read like a machine and do other things


----------



## MikeL (8 Jun 2010)

Search before you post then.

Also,  there is no Mech Infantry trade, it's just Infantry.  And you don't get to choose if you goto a Light or Mech Battalion.. you go where your course is slotted to go.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (8 Jun 2010)

Transfers between the combat arms are quite rare (I see many OT requests but none to date such as that - component transfers with such a change are a different story).  Once you've invested the requisite time into your branch to qualify for an OT, I doubt that you would want to go through another combat arms DP1 and start at the bottom.


----------



## TopHatCat (24 Jun 2010)

As of June 1st, armoured crewman and field artillery are both open and red trades. We get a monthly report for guys who want to VOR.


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Jun 2010)

...Don't worry about that.....once you do 2-4 years in the army, you'll be ready to wear a nice blue uniform by then!   ;D


----------



## Pusser (24 Jun 2010)

Transferring between any occupations is always subject to the exigencies of the service.  If you'r It all depends on how short the occuapations are and everything is subject to change.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (8 Aug 2010)

Seems all these questions are based on when these people come off from playing a video game. Is there actually a "Field Gunner" position? What does that even mean?


----------



## Schütze (8 Aug 2010)

He is referring to Field Artillery.


----------



## REDinstaller (8 Aug 2010)

There were 2 different Artillerymen trades. Air Defence and Field, the AD trade is gone with most remustering or retiring. Field Artillerymen go to 1 RCHA(Shilo), 2 RCHA(Petawawa), 5 RALC(Valcartier) and W Bty(Gagetown).


----------



## stealthylizard (8 Aug 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ...Don't worry about that.....once you do 2-4 years in the army, you'll be ready to wear a nice blue uniform by then!   ;D



Unfortunately most blue uniform trades are closed to SVOTP.  Apparently too many ex-infanteers.


----------

